# self watering planter from pop bottle



## leafminer (Dec 29, 2008)

This could be useful perhaps

hxxp://grandmagardener.multiply.com/journal/item/133/Make_a_self_watering_planter_from_a_pop_bottle


----------



## Gump (Jan 25, 2009)

So searched your topic. What a really neat idea.
Thank you. I'm going to snip some plants and try 
this out first thing tomorrow. I couldn't get the link to paste here. Not real computer savy


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 25, 2009)

We do not post direct links on this site for security reasons. Change the xx (in the hXXp) to tt and it will work fine for you.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 25, 2009)

neat idea for a micro grow.


----------



## houseoftreasure (Jan 25, 2009)

hxxp://toppertwo.tripod.com/pop_bottle_pots.htm

a better explaination of the how two's and why fors

This link is on the page above... but I thought it easier to post the liked page rather than a link to get a link.. lol

Hope this helps the newbies like me. Thanks for the idea... We do drink an awful lot of coke around here...


----------



## toph (Feb 5, 2009)

its a good idea for sure, im eager to see how well it works out with clones.... you can use a 3 liter bottle as well i assume when the plant outgrows the 2 liter.... maybe use clones in a 1 liter/20 or 32 oz bottle, once they root move up to 2 or 3 liter..... wonder if it works with 5 gallon ozarka bottles.... hmmmm


----------



## houseoftreasure (Feb 27, 2009)

We currently are using a bag bean to test a single bottle theory. We saw it and decided to give it a whirl. We have no controls. (as a means to base a relation to) seams to be keeping the soil too wet, a little concerned about molding the bean, but if in a few more days, the non water bottle (reg planter) test comes up and the bottle don't, I rekon we'll know why. The pic of the bottle are in our grow journal. I can't wait!
_him


----------



## houseoftreasure (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok, Update. Both made it through germ. The one in the pop bottle stayed too wet, and looks to be drowning the roots. The plant is recovering but I think I will skip this on the next attempt. If any one has a succesfull attemp with this method, I would love to hear from you what you different from us, so please let us know how when why and everything else. Looks like our plants are going to be ok, if stretched, (lack of lighting) but the non pop bottle is doing much better height wise. We must be doing some thing not well enough, (lighting) cus we don't have additional leafage. Just the primary and secondary with MASS stretchage. More on the grow in our journal, just wanted to update the pop bottle planter portion.
Grow green.
Peace
_him


----------

